# Is this horse Foundation bred?



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

His sires grandfather was a TB so he would not be considered foundation. He also has Easy Jet and Three Bars. Shalom


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Depends on the registry. Strictest says 90% QH. By this no your horse isn't. One of the registries allows 25% TB blood. This would be the most allowed. There are/were five different registries with differing requirements. The FQHA (90%) will also allow an appendix registration for those horses that are between 85 and 90%. Your horse is on the heavy end for racing Qtrs so wouldn't qualify for any of the associations.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Not even close. He around 67%.


----------



## corasgirl (Dec 11, 2013)

Okay thanks. Someone told me he was foundation but I didn't think so. He is mostly bred for speed, correct?


----------

